# New In - 1993 Omega Seamaster Polaris Cal. 1665



## inspector 71 (Jan 31, 2010)

...that it takes several rotations of the crown to scroll between the multiple functions?

I would have though that one rotation would scroll to the next option.

This is a fiddly watch I guess with only the single crown as an access point.

Do any of you chaps have any experience with this watch?

Any tips or anecdotes would be appreciated.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

I like it, that's the best I can do! 

I had one of those when I was big on vintage Omega, but it was too short and I couldn't get links. :angry:

Quite a few of these Polaris models out there (are you sure it's '93? I thought they were 80's). The really nice ones are reverse colours, gold case with titanium 'skeleton' running through. Rare as hens teeth!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have the exact model. You have to develop the sharp "flick" when cycling around the functions. Same as when changing time, a slow rotation changes the minutes and a sharp flick changes the hours. Took me a while to get used to it.

Kev, I bought mine in '93 and I think it was an end-of-line sale IRRC.

Very nice watch. Mine is a bit of a box queen these days, but at a steady +1 sec/month it's a great time-check for setting the manuals. It was my only watch apart from the odd cheap quartz beater for over 15 years, and it now has rare outings.


----------



## Cleisthenes (Feb 28, 2014)

kevkojak said:


> I like it, that's the best I can do!


 Ditto


----------

